# Pro-Painter's Brush Grip



## PRA5HANTH

I welcome your inputs on the Pro-Painter's Brush Grip at http://www.quirky.com/invent/623860.


----------



## cdaniels

It looks like a joke.Not a funny one-Just a bad joke.There is absolutely no way anybody would ever use it.It SUCKS BIG TIME. How's that for some input?


----------



## Brian C

Yes I agree with you. Thats one of the most ridiculous things I have seen for the painting trade. No professional painter would have this gadget.


----------



## Rbriggs82

Its so bad even DIYers wouldn't buy it. :no:


----------



## premierpainter

The dumbest thing since....well, its is the dumbest thing invented for painters


----------



## DeanV

Wow. Even dumber than I expected after reading the above comments. I know someone will say members are being mean, but these comments have been certified "sugar coated."


----------



## LA Painter

Omg!


----------



## benthepainter

He needs to add this link to his site as he has already got a link to a PT thread he should add this one as well


----------



## ProWallGuy

Holy crap!



That's all I got.


----------



## oldpaintdoc

I just ordered one for each of my employes.

I am making it mandatory that they use them to cut down on carpel tunnel syndrome.

If they refuse to use them I will have them drug tested.

No sir no more mister nice guy for me.

I am a business owner and I am going to start using my "POWER" over my employes.

Oh, by the way I don't have any employes. :whistling2:

Have a great labor day ya'll.


----------



## RH

My first thought (after I was able to stop laughing) was to notice that in the second picture the brush handle is an extension of the middle finger. Very appropriate.

And just because we can be mean doesn't mean we can't be right.


----------



## chrisn

I am guessing this joker did not get the feedback he was looking for.:no:


----------



## mudbone

Painters need to come to grips about this!


----------



## Jmayspaint

This is even worse than the last 'ergonomic brush holder' we saw here.


----------



## Hines Painting

If he could get some Adamantium claws on there I would order all of them.


----------



## Delta Painting

Mmm..K. Um don't know what to say!


----------



## Jmayspaint

Delta Painting said:


> Mmm..K. Um don't know what to say!


I think Mmm..k" sums it up


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

You guys are all just too close minded. I see this as the wave of the future in painting, and am getting in on the ground floor with this new gadget. 

Who can I invest my savings with.


----------



## Paradigmzz

Schmidt & Co. said:


> You guys are all just too close minded. I see this as the wave of the future in painting, and am getting in on the ground floor with this new gadget.
> 
> Who can I invest my savings with.


I already have a patent out on this. I de mand a sease and desist on all infringments of my intellectual property post haste...


----------



## slinger58

Obviously they don't do drug testing at Quirky Inc.:jester:


----------



## David's Painting

I would use it as a ninja weapon. Have some crazy blade where the brush is.


----------



## benthepainter

I would like some feedback on a new project called the Hack Stick 3000 

I only just came up with it took a few minutes to knock together its Awsome as you can scrape and paint in one : ) 

It comes with a free custom roll of Blue tape designed to wrap around most arms to protect from fatigue 

It Also has a custom height adjuster for those out of reach areas Im posting it up on PT as im 
after some feedback on what you think the Hack stick needs added im thinking of adding a paint sponge applicator to make cutting in a breeze 


Caution Custom tape may remove arm hair


----------



## cdaniels

G'day Ben
I'll take two.


----------



## benthepainter

cdaniels said:


> G'day Ben
> I'll take two.


Gday CD

One for each arm like your style imagine the work 
Your going to be able to get done : )


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Ben, your a genius!!!!


----------



## benthepainter

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ben, your a genius!!!!


Thank-you sir i try my best : )


----------



## RH

cdaniels said:


> G'day Ben
> I'll take two.





benthepainter said:


> Gday CD
> One for each arm like your style imagine the work
> Your going to be able to get done : )


Pffft... I want three! :whistling2:


----------



## Holly

benthepainter said:


> I would like some feedback on a new project called the Hack Stick 3000
> 
> Does it come with a left-handed paint brush option?


----------



## Underdog

It's a whole line of products:


----------



## RH

Underdog said:


> It's a whole line of products:


Forget the rollers and brushes, Ben will want it for those grilling implements, and for a knife and fork.


----------



## vermontpainter

Will a spork fit on it?


----------

